# 1996 Nissan Maxima will not start!!! PLEASE HELP!!!



## k21hugley1 (Jan 16, 2012)

:wtf:First off let me start by saying I know hardly nothing about cars. I have a 1996 Nissan maxima that will not start. My check engine light recently came on and I have always had a little trouble starting the car. But no I will turn the key to on and all the dashlights are on, but when I turn it to start all the light turn off..... I don't want to do. Is it the starter? ignition switch? engine trouble? Im lost please help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Start with the basics: have the battery tested. If the battery is no good, it will either need to be charged and retested or replaced. Also make sure all of the battery cable connections are clean and tight. If those are all good, you'll need to get a 12v test light and check for voltage at the starter solenoid signal wire when the key is turned to "start." The starter is mounted at the top of the trans bellhousing on this model, so access is easy if you remove the air cleaner box and rubber intake duct out of the way. You'll see a single wire with a gray connector going to the starter solenoid. Unplug it and check for power on the harness side connector with the key turned to "start." If you have power, then you probably need to replace the starter motor. You might be able to get it working temporarily with a couple of taps from a hammer. If you have no power to the solenoid, then you'll need to trace the power source to find out why not. Let us know. Also, if it does turn out to be a bad battery and you get her starter, make sure to have the charging system checked out. Should be at 13.5-15.0 volts. A weak battery and/or bad charging system can cause false trouble codes to set. Find out what the codes are and erase them, if this is the case, and see if they reappear. If they do, you have another problem.


----------

